
Wikipedia Deploys AI to Expand Its Ranks of Human Editors - atdt
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/wikipedia-is-using-ai-to-expand-the-ranks-of-human-editors/
======
cooper12
A bit more of a technical treatment from the Wikimedia blog yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10663208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10663208)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Thank you, I was wondering how it differed from Wikipedia's existing vandalism
detector systems like ClueBot.

------
jcla1
This kind of thing isn't anything new... here's a similar system that is less
geared toward vandalism, but more to pointing out structural and lexical flaws
in the articles:
[https://github.com/jcla1/wikipedia_analyser](https://github.com/jcla1/wikipedia_analyser)

(Disclaimer: I'm the author)

It too uses neural-nets (and an up to 3-gram model) to detect flaws...

------
milesstevenson
What is this kind of thing written in, I wonder. How cool :)

~~~
boxy310
>Using a set of open source machine learning algorithms known as SciKit
Learn—code freely available to the world at large—the service seeks to
automatically identify blatant vandalism and separate it from well-intentioned
changes.

It's a Python library, available for free download [1]. I've got a book or two
on it I've been meaning to read.

[1] [http://scikit-learn.org/stable/](http://scikit-learn.org/stable/)

------
ngram
All Watched Over by Machines of Loving Grace :-)

